# Facelifted TT RS



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new- ... fted-tt-rs


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

So no power increase then that sucks, that would be the only reason I would upgrade. The new seats look good as do the colour coded side trims on the seats but you can have them on the new TTS so not that exclusive then is it.

The outside design cues look okay not that much different to my own so I could take it or leave it to be honest, so with that said think I will leave it thanks very much Audi for making it easy for me.

APR stage one tune for me then and save a shed load of wonger in the process, happy days enough said. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks very similar.

I'd say the changes to the lower rung models are much more substantial than the RS.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Number86 said:


> Looks very similar.
> 
> I'd say the changes to the lower rung models are much more substantial than the RS.


Totally agree and you will be bent over by your dealer for the privilege, 10k mark up over the TTS as well.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its an old marketing ploy used when you want to get rid of a popular or iconic product within your range. You pump up the prices putting off many buyers and then later on point to dwindling sales as a reason for the cull.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Its an old marketing ploy used when you want to get rid of a popular or iconic product within your range. You pump up the prices putting off many buyers and then later on point to dwindling sales as a reason for the cull.


^ This.

The new S4 and S5 are going to be 3.0 diesels when they arrive. Bonkers that they'd do this but it would seem the S and RS are not going to be in the portfolio for very much longer. Best case they'll no longer be a petrol head choice.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Apart from the fake vents i quite like it. Even the fixed wing (with the new end plates) which i always have chosen to delete when building an RS. Looking at the UK Audi car configurator there aren't many cars in the Audi ranges and still no ability to build a TTS or TTRS. Odd.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ROBH49 said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very similar.
> ...


Laughable really, and you might have even underestimated the mark up.
If the motor1 article is correct, the list prices for the basic RS will be 67,700 euros for the coupe and 70,500 euros for the roadster. If you compare those prices with the official Audi prices for the TTS (on the German site) that is a mark up of 13,300 euros for both variants. Err, that's about £11,600..

https://www.motor1.com/news/304121/2019-audi-tt-rs-revealed/


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Blade Runner said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Number86 said:
> ...


Like I said initially bent over without any lubrication


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I really hope these prices don't translate as I think they will.

The S and RS seemingly pricing themselves out of the market... :?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

> TT line-up rumoured to be facing the chop as Audi concentrates engineering efforts and budgets on SUVs and EVs


I really hope not.


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

40 pics in HD :

https://www.largus.fr/geneve/audi-tt-rs ... tle-anchor


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I am sure Audi will still be in the sports car market in future but they will be electric.If you want a new Petrol TT you have a few years left.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Video:

2020 Audi TT RS - interior Exterior and Drive (Acceleration and Sound)






I think it sounds quieter myself.

Wonder if the updated exhaust has caused this?


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Quieter and seems to have a blowing sound under heavy throttle but changes to more of a wheeze. Not as impressive as the MK3 RS and for me I don't like it.

Interesting at the end when the blue car has black Audi and RS badges, although it doesn't look quite real. Could this be an option?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Black rings and RS badge are now on ETKA (no TTS version as it stands) so officially available so could be optioned at build.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

phazer said:


> Black rings and RS badge are now on ETKA (no TTS version as it stands) so officially available so could be optioned at build.


Exhibit A


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

MClaine55 said:


> Quieter and seems to have a blowing sound under heavy throttle but changes to more of a wheeze. Not as impressive as the MK3 RS and for me I don't like it.
> 
> Interesting at the end when the blue car has black Audi and RS badges, although it doesn't look quite real. Could this be an option?


Probably has the new particulate filter in place.

No doubt there'll be a mod for that soon!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi just don't care - they only sell a handful so they couldn't be bothered to do anything with it put hike the price.
if they didn't want to mess with the engine they could of at least dropped the bloat to under 1400kg

in terms of S4/5, they wont move to TDi, Diesel is dead and the car got a new V6 about 18months ago..


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ross_t_boss said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Black rings and RS badge are now on ETKA (no TTS version as it stands) so officially available so could be optioned at build.
> ...


How much did they cost? Very tempted to do this as my first mod


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

tt3600 said:


> > TT line-up rumoured to be facing the chop as Audi concentrates engineering efforts and budgets on SUVs and EVs
> 
> 
> I really hope not.


I hope not too, but suspect that those rumours may well be true. The 'car people' within Audi will be reluctant to see production of such an iconic car cease, but I suspect the accountants will have their way. Proper small sports cars may return to being a rich man's play thing, as the only way they will make economic sense is to be produced in relatively small numbers with a very high price tag - i.e. by niche manufacturers. Porsche may be the one exception (you can't really call them niche any more) but whether they will still be making the "cheap" Cayman in even 2-3 years times is debatable. Ok, BMW still have the M2, but for how much longer?

As everyone knows, TT sales have been falling for a long time and Audi's latest half-hearted attempt at a facelift is not a good sign, especially with no new model in the pipeline. I was looking forward to the re-birth of the utterly brilliant Honda S2000, but it now seems clear that this won't be happening - despite a working prototype. The business case for full production "just didn't stack up" apparently.

The big manufacturers are rationalising fast (e.g. no more 3-door hatches, some city cars set for the chop), so small "sports coupes" may just become extensions of saloon versions of hatchbacks! The new A3 range is a case in point as a coupe version is apparently planned to take on the new Merc CLA. Happily, a new RS3 will definitely happen (late 2020?), so at least the 5-pot engine will survive for the foreseeable future - and be tweaked to produce more than 416 bhp (so it can trump the new A45).


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ross_t_boss said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Black rings and RS badge are now on ETKA (no TTS version as it stands) so officially available so could be optioned at build.
> ...


Nice. Source?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello all,

Just following this one up, TTRS will be available to order in UK from April. Alert your accountant now to avoid disappointment..
I wouldn't be surprised if it sounds less gutsy, I've heard from several of my IG followers that post- WLTP products are sounding very different, one has the new S3 and it doesn't have the "farts", for example and is so annoyed, he is thinking of returning it. 
The news of the TT's demise has sadly been doing the rounds for about 18 months. The proposed 4 door that did the rounds before Christmas is definitely not happening according to an Audi PR interview in South Africa.
The TT's biggest fan was Ulrich Hackenberg, the VW engineering supremo who launched the mark3 at Geneva in 2015. He had 3 spin-offs made with a serious view of expanding the TT brand with at least one new variant, which was going to be the four-door. But he was pensioned off as part of dieselgate and the whole Audi business model changed, as we know. 
I will be discussing soon on my IG @audittsquattro if we have reached "peak Audi" in 2019 with the facelift TTRS/R8 and the RSQ8, RS6 and RS7 launched later in the year. But with the bigger S models turning diesel, perhaps the brand has already peaked?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> in terms of S4/5, they wont move to TDi, Diesel is dead and the car got a new V6 about 18months ago..


Horses mouth says different.

My friend's long term S5 order is now cancelled as Audi have finally confessed that the can't deliver it this year and when it does arrive it will be a diesel. That info came direct from the dealer. There's a thread on Audi Sport where a few people have confirmed receiving the same information and cancelling their orders.

We shall see.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Audi just don't care - they only sell a handful so they couldn't be bothered to do anything with it put hike the price.
> if they didn't want to mess with the engine they could of at least dropped the bloat to under 1400kg
> 
> in terms of S4/5, they wont move to TDi, Diesel is dead and the car got a new V6 about 18months ago..


Every S model above S3/TTS is going diesel. Dealers local to me started telling customers just before Christmas.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Diesel S models? What are Audi thinking? With the backlash by consumers against diesel I can't imagine where they expect this to go! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Ruudfood said:


> Diesel S models? What are Audi thinking? With the backlash by consumers against diesel I can't imagine where they expect this to go! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Personally I think it's to kill off the powerful petrol sector to hand that to Porsche (though I'd like to think some RS models survive) and relegate "S" to a premium trim level.

Once sales drop of the diesel S versions they'll reinvent. I was told recently that Audi are aligning all of the engines, so you choose your trim and then decide if you want petrol/diesel/hybrid/electric all at pretty much the same price (which may explain the new silly power numbers, 30,40,45 etc).

If this ends up being the position you can see where they're going with it. Convince people to try the hybrid or electric models that look the same as the petrol/diesel as the price differential is no longer there, sales increase, volume discounts start to kick in, they make money and the spend on emissions taxes goes down.

That said, original rumours were that Audi were to sit in between fully electric VW and performance Porsche...seems that's no longer true?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I owned a S diesel before so it's not about hating diesel but they are just not the same.. and i'm not willing to have another.

Making S cars tdi is foolish esp given the dislike most have for them now, if you want an ok car Audi have now said we don't play in that market anymore - goto BMW. The strange thing is Audi don't really have a good diesel and allegedly stopped all development on the technology to move engineers over to other things... They could also be using it to distance RS cars from S and the gap we getting very small.

Audi have taken the chance of me buying another car from them to less than 5% now.
Vote with your wallets... Same as for the over priced RS.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I owned a S diesel before so it's not about hating diesel but they are just not the same.. and i'm not willing to have another.
> 
> Making S cars tdi is foolish esp given the dislike most have for them now, if you want an ok car Audi have now said we don't play in that market anymore - goto BMW. The strange thing is Audi don't really have a good diesel and allegedly stopped all development on the technology to move engineers over to other things... They could also be using it to distance RS cars from S and the gap we getting very small.
> 
> ...


I've asked around about the S being diesel on my IG and a load of dealers have confirmed that's what they've been told, BUT another dealer said he'd had it confirmed (yesterday) that the S models will remain petrol but that the RS models will be..BITDI. The plot thickens.

Still think the TTS is (currently, was) one of the best-value Audis, more so than the TTRS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They had developed and S tdi and one of the options back then was both a D and a P S model, but when diesel went dirty that went into review and they held the tdi version back. You know how i know this, but what i can't reconcile is the V6s petrol was developed for the medium S models as part of the cylinder downsizing program and they are less than 2 years old.

I'm not working on any of that internal stuff anymore so i just don't have any insight or back talk on it.. i don't know.
time will tell, but it wouldn't get me to part with my money. I could understand hybrid or all electric which is the future.. tdi is a backward step.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

phazer said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > Diesel S models? What are Audi thinking? With the backlash by consumers against diesel I can't imagine where they expect this to go! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> ...


Interesting thread. I follow the argument but why would Audi try to kill off the S petrol models in such a roundabout way? If it is all about emissions taxes, why not just withdraw the large S models? Ironically, a bit like Porsche have done with diesel engines. Job done. Must be some 'internal politics' at work here that I don't get, because sticking a diesel engine in a performance car makes absolutely no sense at all. A bit like deliberately shooting yourself in the foot.

Despite diesel's terrible time over the last few years (mostly caused by VW!) the motoring press is still making a (fuel economy) case for diesels in their new cleaner form - but only for people (mostly reps?) cruising the motorways all day and doing well over 20k miles per year. And those guys/companies would surely just buy a standard A4 or a 5 series?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Ruudfood said:
> ...


I know, it's all a bit odd. The chat I had with a person who'd been briefed by Audi shows them going in a different direction to what we've known just lately. We'll see how it plays out, if they don't get what they want it'll change again soon enough.

The diesel thing is pretty stupid as a modern Euro6+ diesel is cleaner than a Euro 6 petrol without GPF, the emissions agenda is broken. They should be moving us all to the cleanest option before hybrid and then electric if we have to....Prefer hydrogen if we can package it properly as fill ups can be done like fossil fuels. Win win.


----------

